# PPK vs Bersa



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope I haven't caused any of you Waltherites to go blind with my title. My question is simply how does the more expensive Walther PPK stack up to a Bersa or Firestorm .380?

Reliability? Fit & Finish? What makes it a better gun? 

I've read on this forum that most folks are putting locktite on the grip screws of their Bersas. Is that needed on a PPK? 

I've also read on this forum about one person needing to shoot 900 rounds through his PPK before he felt it was reliable, and others saying their Bersas were reliable after 200 rounds.

What can y'all tell me to move me (actually my wife) to spend extra money to get the Walther?

Thanks.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am a Walther fanatic - but mainly on the P99. I don't know what it is, but the PPK just never has grabbed my attention...

I'd buy a Bersa, if it were me... 

Now, the Walther 22 rifle caught my attention today. May have to get one soon


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

my first handgun was a bersa thunder 380. i had very few problems with it during the three years and 7500 rounds i had it. other than the few FTF issues within the first 100 rounds of it's life, the only other issue i had was a broken saftey lever (completely my fault, i accidently launched it across my shop with a cement floor - unloaded of course). a new part was easy to get from the importer, and parst for it are cheap. while i had it, i put all kinds of different rounds through it, including +P+. although it could spit out anything, i was most accurate with the winchester 'winclean' rounds. in my opinion, go for the bersa. p.s. i also had to lockite the grip screws - not a big deal in my eyes.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I have the ppk/s and love it. That being said, I think the Bersa is the better value from a practical standpoint. The Bersa is just as reliable (if not more) than the Walther and for hundreds less. I just like the Walther better.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

I had a PPK/s before, and it's the only gun that I've sold that I later regreted selling.

I didn't enjoy shooting it. With the first 50 rounds, it was ok. Any more than that, it was a thumb buster.

One day I'll get a Bersa. Although it's just not as cool looking as the Walther, for about half the price, I won't mind.


----------



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

I think the PPK's are overpriced. It amazes me that used Interarms PPKs are being sold for $400.00. The gun simply isn't that good. I've owned two PPKs, both S&W licensed. The first was a jammatic that couldn't be taken down or reassembled without a lot of patience, time, and injury. I sold it and didn't look back. Later, I learned that this isn't uncommon with new PPKs.

Recently, I found one NIB for $375, and at the price it seemed criminal not to buy it. This one has been much better than the last. After 200 rounds it's found its zero, and takedown is a breeze.

Bottom line: as much as I like Walther and as iconic as the PPK is, with the quality hit-and-miss, it just doesn't warrant the prices they've been commanding. If you can pick one up for under $400. Go for it. If not...I wouldn't.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Have held a Bersa but not shot one so I can't speak to it's functionality. Nice gun in the hand and good price.. However, my PPK/S, yes more expensive has never failed to go bang, fits my hand very well and I like the looks..

I'd say either would be a good choice.

W


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

*well...*

I've had my ppk/s in .380 for about 2 months now and it's been great. Of the ammo I've put through it from wwb to hollow points I've had no problems. The ppk really is a fantastic weapon.

That said, I bought my ppk because I was looking for one specifically. It's likely that if I were just looking for a small .380 I would have gone with the Bersa. They fit well in my hand, and about everyone who has one swears it's as reliable as they come. If nothing about the Walther romances you, then I suggest just going with the Bersa for the money. :smt023


----------

